# South of Rouen



## billang (May 18, 2007)

On our first trip to France by Motorhome on Sunday. Crossing by the tunnel and heading for Bordeaux but looking for first overnight stop south of Rouen, having read the threads on traffic disruption in Rouen.

Want something not far off main road. Municipal site at St Remy sur Avre looks to be suitable. Anyone used this site recently and would it be advisable to book as we shall likely arrive quite late. Can anyone offer other suggestions around Evreux, Dreux or nearby ? 

There doesn't seem to be many Aires along this route.


----------



## davejan (Jun 22, 2010)

Don't worry too much about delay in Rouen. Went through on a Saturday morning in July with no delay whatsoever for the Evraux direction.


----------



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

Slightly north of Evreux, the campsite at Les Andelys (Campling l'ile des Trois Rois) would be fine for overnighting. We stopped there on our way down to the Dordogne in May. It's about 4 or 4 1/2 hours from Calais; we were travelling on a Sunday too.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

+1 for Les Andelys

Use that one frequently and have actually stayed there 8 days when I wasn't feeling too great and didn't want to push on to S Brittany

I reckon we saw all the sights in a 30 mile radius

We will be there on Wednesday evening en route to Sete

Cheers

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Another vote for Les Andelys. €16 ACSI if you have a card.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Rouen is not such a problem now.. Came through 2 hours ago and went down a month ago.. Depends on what time of day you catch it..
Tip.. When the traffic starts to funnel off, use either lane as they both take you up to the main road. Turn left and then go straight through the next lights. You are then on the old N road down to Pont D la Arche.
There is a aire at Pont D l'arche also a campsite next door. No idea on prices as we always use the aires..
As you say bit void between rouen and Chartes..
If you make ot further down, a nice popular aire at Marbour on N10 just south of Chartes.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

You could use the Aire at Saint Andre De Leure. There's a Carrefour there too for filling up and shopping.


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hello,
Went through/past Rouen about 10 days ago and followed the detour west of the city, worked out OK.

Cheers
Chris
ps normally stop at the aire in Cleres north of the city.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi there is an aire at Nonancourt overlooked by the fire station and next to the Marie we have stopped there on a few occasions no issues at all.

Ron


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We stayed at St Remy-sur-Arve a few years ago and it was fine, but doubt you'd be able to book. We're heading north tomorrow and are planning to try Les Andelys for the first time. On our way south on Sun 18/8 the campsite at Pont de l'Arche was full but there was room on the aire outside. If you go there ignore the notice which says 'maximum 4 camping cars. When we arrived early afternoon there were many more in the car park, interspersed with a few cars, some left, some arrived and by the evening there were about a dozen and it didn't seem a problem. The aire de services, just outside the campsite takes debit/credit cards for water.



Chris


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We quite liked Los Anderlys but blew the fuse at 11pm (6A I think?)  

We also got stuck in a petrol station in the town: there were quite high concrete kerbs, with only a narrow gap, which caught the exhaust pipe. Getting out of the door at a position where the diesel pipe could stretch to was another problem. Fortunately it was a quiet Sunday morning and we "escaped" without too much embarrassment.

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

H1-GBV said:


> We quite liked Los Anderlys but blew the fuse at 11pm (6A I think?)
> 
> We also got stuck in a petrol station in the town: there were quite high concrete kerbs, with only a narrow gap, which caught the exhaust pipe. Getting out of the door at a position where the diesel pipe could stretch to was another problem. Fortunately it was a quiet Sunday morning and we "escaped" without too much embarrassment.
> 
> Good luck - Gordon


Yeah, we used that petrol station a couple of years ago, seem to remember having to reverse in. Really tight.

By the way if you (the OP) are around the site about lunch time try the Restaurant just by the roundabout, its family run and does a lovely menu du jour.


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

We were in Les Andeleys on Monday (26th August) for 1 night on our way back. A very nice site. The big bridge (Pont Morin) (D135) next to the site is closed at the moment for work so you need to go through Gaillon if returning north.

We had the pool to ourselves in the evening, I paid 27Euro though as no ASCI card.


On the way down we went to Yvetot and used the D131, D940 and the D313 to avoid Rouen. 

Ben


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Chausson said:


> Hi there is an aire at Nonancourt overlooked by the fire station and next to the Marie we have stopped there on a few occasions no issues at all.
> 
> Ron


Could you please give me directions to the aire at Nonancourt, it would be an ideal stop for us. I have Google mapped the town and come up with 3 municipal buildings marked and cannot find a fire station. Steet view does not go into the middle of the town, and it looks like only a bicycle would get down some of the streets.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

You have a PM


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Chausson said:


> Hi there is an aire at Nonancourt overlooked by the fire station and next to the Marie we have stopped there on a few occasions no issues at all.
> 
> Ron


Interesting !! do you have any co-ordinates or google map link..?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

tonka said:


> Chausson said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there is an aire at Nonancourt overlooked by the fire station and next to the Marie we have stopped there on a few occasions no issues at all.
> ...


I would be interestsd too.
The route Evreux, Dreux, Rouen is a regular one for us and although Brezolles is not for away we have found it full on a number of occasions.
That coupled with the fact that it is on a noisy route makes an alternative very useful.


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*Rouen*

No probs Rouen we went through on Tues

Mick


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Here is a snippet from google earth I will not put up the co-ordinates for fear of some crying in their cup for broadcasting them. so please do not look at the co-ordinates at the bottom of the pic.


Ron


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

There is a small aire on the river on the outskirts of Rouen called Oissel. Small village but we did get our tag axle burstner down to it. 


steve & ann .-------------- teensvan


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Try the aire at Broglie, 1 hour south of Rouen. very nice. 5E


----------

